
FunTAL: mixing a functional language with assembly - lainon
https://dbp.io/artifacts/funtal/
======
fmap
As far as I can tell, this is another piece of Amal Ahmed's high-level
compiler verification project.

The idea is that we don't have good tools to compare programs written in
different languages, but these tools do exist so long as we stay in the same
language. So while it's currently difficult to verify a compiler from a rich
functional language to assembly, we have very good tools to verify a compiler
from one subset of a language to another.

So if we want to verify a compiler from a functional language to assembly we
"simply" need a language that is a superset of both, and that's where FunTAL
comes in.

\---

I'm looking forward to reading the paper and it's great that this project is
producing some independently useful artifacts. On the other hand I still think
that this approach to compiler verification is a bit odd. Time will tell, I
suppose...

------
lainon
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Py0l7CfQTo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Py0l7CfQTo)

slides: [https://dbp.io/talks/2017/funtal-
pldi.pdf](https://dbp.io/talks/2017/funtal-pldi.pdf)

